# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Blizzardsky's Workbook

## Blizzardsky

*Reality Checks:*
-
- 
-

*Dream Signs:*
-
-
-

*Short-Term Goals:*
- Be able to Lucid dream
- Have at least one LD in a month's time 
- Keep a Dream Journal and update every day

*Long-Term Goals:*
- Joint Dreaming with my best friend Courtney
- Being able to control Lucid dreams
- Being able to visit others and go on adventures in dreams

*Lucid/Dream Recall History:*
- Very good at dream recall, but not so much at lucid dreaming. Only had one LD I can vividly remember becoming lucid in, I was walking with another person, and I remember asking myself "is this really happening?" because I was excited about something I was going to do in my dream. Suddenly I had the realization that it wasn't and I was in a dream. Then I believe I had some sort of conversation with the other person, explaining to them that we were in a dream. We ended up taking a walk to a waterfall and seeing some dinosaurs, I love both of these things but I have no memory as to if I was the one that actively created them. Knowing myself I probably had some sort of control over the dinosaurs ;3

*Current Technique:*
-Whenever I can or remember during the day I repeat to myself "I am dreaming". I've only been doing it for a day so I don't have any results yet.

----------

